# Notable decoys in the US



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm not sure whether this is a good or a bad idea posting this :lol: But I'm curious:

Who are the most notable decoys in the US? More specifically i'm curious about the south eastern states since it's the area I'm most familiar with, but I guess we can let everyone get their word in ;-)

And not just people that have a big name, do seminars etc. But club level decoys that you've seen work that you were impressed by, that know what they're doing. In any venue (please specify which venue you refer to in your post.)

I always hear the same names over and over, but I know there's many more decoys out there than those who are recognized by name on the internet.

It seems that people that label themselves as "trainers" get more recognition than those nameless laborers that do the physical work.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Schutzhund of coarse In your neck of the woods "sort of" and dual purpose I like James Laney. Excellent teacher excellent tile helper. For you PPD guys he likes to play there to.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Mark Keating :lol: I am becoming biased.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Do you mean competition level decoys Schutzhund / Mondio or training decoys. Maybe each voter should say why and how?

Just a thought - from over the pond...


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

What about Howard Gaines lll :wink: :-\"


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

These are the ones I really like in the SE.
Schutzhund: Lewis Lundy, Tracy Betenbaugh, Arthur Collins, Fabian Walker
APPDA and other venues which include PSD PPD: Matt Hammond, Jay Lyda


----------



## Justin Gannon (Nov 17, 2008)

Bob Solimini is the best decoy/trainer for French Ring in the U.S.


----------



## Joel Anderson (Apr 16, 2007)

I think Greg Thomas in AZ is one of the most talented all around decoys I have ever worked with. He could use some work on leg dogs, but for Sch or PSD type work he is a very good decoy.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Anybody i can sucker into putting the suit or sleeve on, lol


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

John Riboni, Jose Lopez, Tom Riche, Joel Monro - Sch

Jose Lopez, Lucillano Oliva, Danny Thatcher - PSA

Felix Sunga - French Ring


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

frank cowan is a very good french ring decoy and trainer in s. Fla area


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Although he is already named here I would have to say Arthur Collins (my club's TD) in Schutzhund and there is another Arthur (sorry can't think of his name) that trains with the Renegade Rebels Police Dogs and Schutzhund Club (VA - Northeastern Region) who is _really good_ at PSD and SchH. Chico Stanford is another outstanding teaching/trial helper in PSD and SchH.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

In Canada its John Bayreuther, Kevin Lee and John Snow are a great training team for French Ring in Montreal. It's all about the dogs there, usually us handlers are the ones wearing the e-collars.  

In Alberta it is Tim Watts and Daniel Lybert, BC it is Vince Nelles and Hans Akkerbak are the guys with the experience that I trust to bring out the best in me as a handler and my dog.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

I have met lots of excellent decoys through the years- feel like we are announcing Decoys of the Golden Globes- and my nominees would be:

for the south eastern US-
Frank Cowen,Joe Cinatti(sp?) for French Ring
David Smith, Wayne Dodge, Ken Hungerford,David King,Frank Cowen,Mike Kitchen for ASR-protection sports

for other areas of the country-
my most favorite-Frederico Melo-French Ring(mexico) Bob Solimini( Ma.), Thad Peterson-all French Ringers


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Greg Doud has got to be one of the best in this country for Schutzhund. And he is a member of this forum.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> Greg Doud has got to be one of the best in this country for Schutzhund. And he is a member of this forum.


I will second that!!!
I'v trained with him several times this fall. Marina and I are bringing him here the end of January looking very forward to getting back together with him.
Excellent dog trainer and teacher.


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree about the SE and Arthur Collins, I used to be in that club when I started schH.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Armin Winkler for about anything you may need.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mark Saccoccio (but I think I murdered the spelling of his last name). He moved from So Cali to OK. You can find him at www.deancalderon.com he is a very talented young man. Many in So Cali were sorry to see him go, but recognized the opportunity before him.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Mark Saccoccio (but I think I murdered the spelling of his last name). He moved from So Cali to OK. You can find him at www.deancalderon.com he is a very talented young man. Many in So Cali were sorry to see him go, but recognized the opportunity before him.


Dean has also helped me and our club through the years along with a bazillion other people I'm not sure he is working dogs much any more Mark may be doing more of the arm work wile Dean is coaching


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

I would have to say that as far as decoys I have seen and personally worked with are Jim Laubmeier, Lionel Madden, Lotus Perkins, and Nathaniel Roque.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Dean has also helped me and our club through the years along with a bazillion other people I'm not sure he is working dogs much any more Mark may be doing more of the arm work wile Dean is coaching


Training and coaching but leaving the decoying more to Mark, I think. I think many of us were lucky enough to see Dean's amazing ability to work dogs as a decoy and not too long ago, but time and age marches on.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Gary Park comes to mind, he's also a great teaching helper.


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

Greg Leavitt said:


> I would have to say that as far as decoys I have seen and personally worked with are Jim Laubmeier, Lionel Madden, Lotus Perkins, and Nathaniel Roque.


ooo Again good names! I have seen them all personally work dogs, great guys. Ok remind me to stop moving around the country!:razz:


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

James Laney (TN) 
Armin Winkler (VA) is one of the best training decoys in the USA
Doug Wendling (PA)
Chuck Lerner (MD)
Ron Marshall (DC)
Clark Niematalo (spellling?) He is now in IL or IN
All of these decoys are safe and very talented, they will do as you ask in training and they will bring the most out of your dog. They can also test the dog for you if that is what you wish.......but be advised....THEY WILL TEST THE DOG if you ask them to.

I met a decoy here at my kennel last month that was great, he is in Florida. I cant remeber his name. He was here to evaluate our stud dogs. he is coming back when his bitch is in heat. I will get his name for you.
He is one of the few decoys to ever catch Endor and stay on his feet. And one of only two to ever catch Arko here in the USA and stay up (the other was Armin)


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

I may be a hair on the bias side  but what the heck...

Darryl Richey.

Darryl is an excellent training and trial decoy whether it be for PSA, French/Mondio Ring OR Schutzhund.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Two more:
Justin Eimer (N.C.)- PPD PSD , APPDA
David Kuneman (GA.)- Schutzhund, PPD , PSD, APPDA


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

I will add a few, I consider these decoys to be capable of testing your dog and safe. (Although most would consider them good training helpers also)

John Lockett (Fl)
David Kuneman (Ga)
Greg LeBance (Fl)
Jay Lyda (Ga)

I consider these two decoys to be training decoys, someone capable of taking a puppy from birth to finished with excellent consistant results.

Don Blair (Va)
Dan Harris (Fl)


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> James Laney (TN)
> Armin Winkler (VA) is one of the best training decoys in the USA
> Doug Wendling (PA)
> Chuck Lerner (MD)
> ...


 
I think Clark is very good also. He received quite a bit of his training from my USA Club TD (John Nussbaum). John's son Zack is also a very good helper IMO.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

another very very good decoy/trainer who can take a puppy through to adult-is Danny Artilles - he seems to like to keep a low profile-but he should be bragging.


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

t.floyd... ivan balabavov, bill alexander


----------



## Jim Laubmeier (Feb 16, 2008)

Top USA helpers that I have seen:
Proud to call each my friend..

1. James Laney
2. Doug Wendling
3. Clark Niemitalo
4. Lotus Perkins
5. Shane Garrehy
6. John Bochenek
7. Lionel Madden
8. Jose Lopez
9. Armin Winkler
10. Steve Gregalunas

All great helpers & great guys!
All have worked big events and done a great job!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There is a Peoria arizona ???


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

not to be a total pain, but there are alot named in FL that I have never heard of. Can you guys list what area or club they train with.......always nice to know where the good trainer/ decoys are .

t


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Tracey these are the decoys I know in Florida-that were listed on the forum- and would encourage anyone to train with them if they had the opportunity.There are a lot more,a lot of very good capable decoys, but I would say these are the great of the greats! IMO.

*Wayne Dodge*- EXCELLENT-Decoy/trainer- training pups to adult, will test any dog for Real-if someone thinks they have a serious tough dog, they should first test it with Wayne- also Very safe, and knows when a dog has had to much, and stops before shutting them down. Has been involved successfully as a Decoy and Handler in a lot of the sport/protection venues. some of them were ASR,K9 pro sports etc and Schutzhund. He is in the Ocala area.

*Ken Hungersford* - Excellent, also great trainer, can test very tough dogs, I know in addition to ASR, he has been involved in Schutzhund. He is in the Tallahassee area.

*John Lockett*- Excellent- also great trainer, can test very tough dogs, I know he has been involved with PSA in the past. He would be an asset to any program. He also is in the northern Florida area, I forget the name of the town,I think it is Ft. McCoy, but it isn't far from Ocala.

*Greg Leblanc *- Great guy, fairly new to decoying, when you compare the other guys years of experience but will do whatever you need safely, understands the different levels of pressures, and
is fun to work your dogs with. Although new, had the ability to work a sport trial a few years back-testing all kinds of dogs, did a great job . Also in the Ocala area. 
*
Danny Artilles*- AWESOME-Decoy/ trainer have worked with him a lot, blast to work with, has been decoying since he was a little kid, technique is great, knows all the sport venues-FR,NVBK,Schutzhund,ASR etc etc, also deals with working dogs-guard dogs, police k9 etc....last I heard he was asked to go to a kennel in Alaska to help work some dogs, but his
home base is in West Palm Beach. If you can get him, you won't regret it.

*David Smith*- Excellent- was our clubs training decoy for years(until we moved) ), he is able to develop puppies all the way to 
adult. Makes the dogs with drive look great, but If you have a dog, that has NO drive- let David work with him- he has the skill to
develop the most difficult dogs.Lot of experience with ASR and protection type dogs. Currently he is training with the group in the Loxahatchee
area, but is also in the Vero Beach area.

*Frank Cowan*- Excellent Decoy/trainer, has a ton of experience, not only in French ring, but in PPD's etc, able to take dogs that others have created problems with and fix them. He is in the 
Loxahatchee/Palm Bch area.

*David King*- Excellent Decoy was involved with ASR in the past. Safe, great to work with, and can
test a dog without any problem. When I knew him, he was up in the Jacksonville area.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

As mentioned by Mo:
Ken Hungersford , John Locket , Daivid King , Wayne Dodge

With additions which I think are all Excellent, puppies to adult dogs :
Matt Hammond, Decoy director for APPDA, ASR , Schutzhund , and Police dog training decoy (GA)

Jay Lyda , Assistant Decoy director for APPDA , ASR , and Police dog training decoy (GA)

David Kuneman , APPDA , ASR , Schutzhund (GA)

Justin Eimer , Schutzhund , ASR , APPDA , police dog decoy (NC)

These are the ones that may work other than Schutzhund but I know they are excellent schutzhund helpers:

Marcus Roseman (NC)
Lewis Lundy(SC)
Tracey Betenbaugh(GA)
Auther Collins(NC)
Fabian Walker(GA)
William McClure(SC)
Wallace Payne(GA)
Chet Roberts(NC)


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Jerry I should have made my post clearer- Traci asked about the Decoys in Florida. That is why I mentioned those guys specifically. Mo


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_" Matt Hammond, Decoy director for APPDA" 

:-k :---)..... _but agree is another very good decoy/safe/can train, but is in Ga., not Fla. _:razz:\\/ _


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I'm not sure whether this is a good or a bad idea posting this :lol: But I'm curious:
> 
> Who are the most notable decoys in the US? More specifically i'm curious about the south eastern states since it's the area I'm most familiar with, but I guess we can let everyone get their word in ;-)
> 
> ...


Sorry Mo but I was adding more to what Mike had asked about.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

AWESOME.........some names are familiar but I dont know why. Im mainly Schutzhund so I am not real familiar with these guys.......but I look forward to finding out more about them.

thanks ever so much,
t


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Mo Earle said:


> _" Matt Hammond, Decoy director for APPDA"
> 
> :-k :---)..... _but agree is another very good decoy/safe/can train, but is in Ga., not Fla. _:razz:\\/ _


Mo, I think a lot of Matt and what you said is being a lady. I think your choice of icons are out of line.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I've admitted my ignorance of sport and sport training. I have, however observed Matt Hammond and Jay Lyda. They could decoy for my PPD's anytime. (Braggardly he says); I used to be pretty darn good in my day. I just don't have the stamina any longer and it hurts a lot more than it used to.

DFrost


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Mo Earle*  
_" Matt Hammond, Decoy director for APPDA" 








:---)..... but agree is another very good decoy/safe/can train, but is in Ga., not Fla. 







\\/ _

_"Mo, I think a lot of Matt and what you said is being a lady. I think your choice of icons are out of line."

_Jerry-I was trying to be discreet, and only those that were involved would understand what I was referring to. ***Mod delete of O.T. comments ***
And back to the topic ....all of this does not take away the fact that Matt is a good "decoy", can train and is safe.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mo Earle said:


> I was trying to be discreet, and only those that were involved would understand what I was referring to.


You failed. 

e.t.a.
I knew what you were referring to, as did everyone else who had the experience of wading through those posts at the time.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Is there contact information for these two men Danny Artilles, Frank Cowan since they're relatively close to me? This a great topic and thread. Good decoys are gold. Sometimes you'd never think it would matter until you get a dog that needs just the right touch from the right decoy.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*MOD NOTE:*

We have more than one stupid, childish, boring, ridiculous flame war going on.

I'm way too old to think this junior high stuff is cute or funny, and I'm also tired of all the PMs (MANY, from MANY people) complaining about the hijacked threads.

Nobody thinks it's amusing or interesting.

So if anyone wants to leave permanently, dragging junk from elsewhere onto this board is a great way to do it. 

And back to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Mo you say that only the ones involved would understand so you were trying to be discreet. Ok, so you were just throwing a sucker punch to those that did understand, APPDA.

In my heart I know that many things are said and done that is not to my approval each and every day by different people. I know in my heart I try to not hold grudges. If it tastes bad the first time I don't keep asking for another bite. You seem to not get your fill.

I expect you to stand by your friends, as I am. IF we did just one thing wrong in our lives and God said OK, that's it, you are not one of my children then we would be damned forever, but no he forgives us. As we all should try to do. Mo, have you ever made a mistake?

Matt said he would step away from the BOD, which he did. That was the punishment that he put on himself for saying what he felt in his heart. There's plenty of past military people that have seen what he has seen would feel the same way. Is that the way people like him should feel, maybe not but that don't change his feelings. His feelings are what he and only he has to deal with.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow!
First, let me say Hello to everyone here who I have not spoken to in so long. I was away going back through the Academy (BLET) for the past several months. I decided to go back to school, so that I could go back to one of the things that I enjoy the most. My daughters refer to it as "putting bad boys in time out." LOL. 

I just happened to stumble upon this thread and I must say that I was disappointed, but not surprised 

** mod deleted continuation of O.T. private discussion**


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the mods want us all to move on....
any notables up north here in the Jersey, PA area??


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Franco Angelini Is the main Decoy and instructor at Castle's K9. He is very good.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

HA HA I am not the one getting censored. HA HA


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Jeff, That IS funny. lol


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don't be depressed Jeff. It probably wont be to long. :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I SAID ha ha.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I SAID ha ha.


Yeah Bob! He SAID ha ha !


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Now THAT'S funny! :lol: :lol:


----------



## John Haudenshield (Sep 18, 2006)

Jaimie Van Orden said:


> any notables up north here in the Jersey, PA area??



Doug Wendling, when he's healthy, but is always a great teaching helper.

Mike Burke in NY.


----------



## Eros Kopliku (Jan 30, 2008)

Nate Harves of the Mideastern Region.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

On the West side of the USA for Schutzhund. Les Flores, he's a great TD and wonderful helping new helpers. Glenn Crawford. He will find out what your dog really has. :grin: My female Ccatti loves him. :lol:


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

Ken Hungerford, is the best Decoy in Florida, he's in the Tallahassee area. Awesome abilities, if they had one he could catch a 60mph high flying mal 100% safe with maximum absorbtion, no dog to much or to little. He can read a dog like no other I'v seen. You'd be hard pressed to find a better decoy. Not saying you can't get another just as good, but I don't think they get better.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG Chris Duhon is posting again. I guess anything is possible now.


----------



## Marie Miller (Jan 16, 2008)

Within a 2 hour distance from my house there are 4 decoys to choose from. I choose David Dembouski because of his ability to train with as little compulsion as possible. He is patient and tries to let the dog figure what works to get the reward the dog wants. He started at the age of 18 working Rott's and has been involved in dog training for the last 20 years with Shepherds, Mali's, Dobermans, Dutch Shepherds, and Giant Schnauzers. I am so thankful he is in driving distance so I can train with him. 
http://www.sacvalleywdc.com/philosophy.htm


----------



## Mike Burke (Jan 28, 2007)

John Haudenshield said:


> Doug Wendling, when he's healthy, but is always a great teaching helper.
> 
> Mike Burke in NY.


Thanks John.... But, I have not done a thing... Hopefully I will get a chance one day.

Doug Wendling & James Laney for sure! Clark Niemitalo, Big Jim Laubmeier, Lotus Perkins, Shane Garrehy, Josh Zaparolli, Tom Riche, Keith O'Sullivan, Josh Markow and one to watch for is Bill Kulla's decoy Troy Seaton.

There are so many great helpers out there.... Just remember to say thank you to them...it goes a long way!


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> OMG Chris Duhon is posting again. I guess anything is possible now.


LOL!! yeah, I guess anything is possible. Hey I actually read recently where you made a post and it was a serious, all BS aside post, I thought what the hell, Jeff :-o 
figured you were loosing your jeff-ism LMAO!!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

David Dembouski did a lot of good helper work on my previous dog. Troy Seaton I got to work with him last summer when at Bills he is very smooth and I will be looking forward to working with him more.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: LOL!! yeah, I guess anything is possible. Hey I actually read recently where you made a post and it was a serious, all BS aside post, I thought what the hell, Jeff 
figured you were loosing your jeff-ism LMAO!! 

Someone must have had illegal access to my computer. : )


----------



## Mike Burke (Jan 28, 2007)

Another EXCELLENT helper I forgot to mention is...

Johan Krijnen 

Lives here in the US now.... Originally from Holland. He has worked multiple National level events and World Championships for several different breeds.


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

I have to mention mine: Training helper, Lance Collins, Decoy's and training helpers, John Kowalczyk and Mark Gomersall.


----------

